# Say Hello To Licorice!!!!



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Just finished up another fellas, a real smoker too!!! Runs in the mid to low 0.6's @ 35mph!! Waddya think fellas? Thanks for lookin'!

Jim Sgrig


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

OHHHHHHHH that's one BAD A$$ LOOKING CAR!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## FastZ28 (Apr 12, 2012)

Love the Nova body! Very sweet looking ride!


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Fellas! Forgot to mention......it's a 4gear!!

JS


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking good Jim!!! That bad boy looks hot!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Check around WalMart for the below Camaro. That's the glass ya need. If ya can't find one, LMK. If ya sand/scrape the inside windows, the glass should fit close to flush...RM 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-HOT-WHEE...66642?pt=Diecast_Vehicles&hash=item564a65b3f2


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

has trouble written all over it.
and I have extra glass for it.


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

that's one sweet mean lookin' ride:dude:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

"Runs in the mid to low 0.6's @ 35mph!!" "Forgot to mention......it's a 4gear!!"


Shazaam!!! Fast and sweet!!! The fade is killer!! Them colors work good together! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I wont pretend to understand the name.
Its just plain ol' Bad*ss to me! 

I can almost feel the air reverberate in my chest, just looking at it!
Good show! :thumbsup:


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

joeZ, try to find some of Sgrig's previous posts about some of his builds. a few of which i own. he has some short video of his drag strip with excellent footage of cars disappearing. I wish everyone could attend one of our events to see his cars running in person. Joe Honeymoon Skylark has a bunch Sgrig's builds and they are quick


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

just a thought
a HIGHSPEED shot camera , on run down the track would be incredible!

let's see the only thing better than the outside, is the work on the inside.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Awesome work there Jim. :thumbsup:
>Tom<


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Now there's a serious race car right there!!! Very cool!!


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

:tongue: Humma Humma


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Another signature ('srigsnature") build scripted to perfection. 

Jim, I'm curious about the effect of glass or no glass on ET and what effect, if any, the open lights or frontal areas might have?


----------



## tjetsgrig (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks fellas!! The pics really do this car NO justice. Gonna have to do some experimenting Bill, will keep you posted!


Jim Sgrig


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

To paraphrase a local companies commercial...

"Sgrig Does Good Work!"


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*On your mark, Get Set.....GO!!!!*

Jim,

Hello Speed...................Vrooom!

Love the Bad Ass Look this car gives off. Cool!!
The hood scoop & rear spoiler both look great as does the paint fade!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Have fun racing this....Screeeeeeeeatch

Bob...GO, GO, GO...zilla


----------

